# Battlefield Hardline Closed Beta Anmeldung (PC & PS4)



## Stockmann (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Ab sofort (22.00 Uhr, 09. Juni 2014) ist es wohl möglich sich für die Closed Beta anzumelden.

Closed Beta Signup - Battlefield - Official EA Site

Nach der Anmeldung wird geschrieben das man per E-Mail informiert wird ob man zugelassen wird oder nicht.
Nach welchen Kriterien sortiert wird, ist meines erachtetes leider auf der Webseite nicht ersichtlich.

Origin wird benötigt und dementsprechend muss mann sich bei der Anmeldung auch kurz bei Origin Anmelden.
Sowie zudem noch:


> A Windows 7 or 8 64-bit PC required


sowie bei der PS4


> A Sony Entertainment Network account is required to play the beta on PS4



Für Xbox360, Xbone sowie PS3 gilt


> If you're an Xbox One, Xbox 360 or PlayStation 3 owner, the closed beta is not available on these platforms. Don't stress we have some news for you. Select this option and find out what it is.



Zudem wird dort geschrieben das es noch eine Offene Beta anscheinend für alle Plattformen geben wird.


> We'll have an open beta available this fall on Xbox One, Xbox 360, PlayStation 4, PlayStation 3 and PC


Und jeder der sich Anmeldet folgende "Rewards" bekommt:



> YOUR REWARDS:
> Weapon camo/skin in Battlefield Hardline
> Weapon sight in Battlefield Hardline
> Additional Battlefield Hardline content
> Unique dog tag in Battlefield 4




Ich persönlich denke das man dem ganzen ruhig eine Chance geben kann, da es ja zumal ein anderes Entwicklerstudio ist (nicht mit Publisher verwechseln)
und bedingt durch die Beta Versionen sicher einmal einen sicheren Termin gibt wo man es umsonst anspielen kann.


Edit:
Rewards, Was Wann Wie Wo herausgegeben werden für die Anmeldung:


> The Battlefield Hardline gear will be available when the game releases on October 21, 2014. The Battlefield 4 unique dog tag will be available in the game next month.



Quelle: http://www.battlefield.com/hardline/


----------



## xActionx (10. Juni 2014)

Scheint aber als wären die Plätze schon heute morgen gegen 1:00 Uhr weg gewesen. Hab mich da ca. 30x angemeldet aber keine Mail bekommen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Juni 2014)

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet.
Glaub mal, dass man am 10 Juni Bescheid weiß, ob man dabei ist.


----------



## ryzen1 (10. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele schon.
Macht echt ganz gut laune.


----------



## Nazzy (10. Juni 2014)

netter bf mod  :>. Man könnte im Grunde auch in Bf4 die Panzer mit Polizeitautos vertauschen und hat fast ,exakt dasselbe Game. (no hitboxes incl.) Performance ist auch ******, aber ist auch eine Alpha und die Beta erscheint dann im Oktober


----------



## xActionx (10. Juni 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> netter bf mod  :>. Man könnte im Grunde auch in Bf4 die Panzer mit Polizeitautos vertauschen und hat fast ,exakt dasselbe Game. (no hitboxes incl.) Performance ist auch ******, aber ist auch eine Alpha und die Beta erscheint dann im Oktober


 
Ähmmm nein o.O das ist schon die Beta....


----------



## Nazzy (10. Juni 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Ähmmm nein o.O das ist schon die Beta....




ach, sag bloß


----------



## Atothedrian (10. Juni 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Ähmmm nein o.O das ist schon die Beta....


 
Achtung ironie. Mit der Beta ist das "fertige" Spiel gemeint für das du dann 60 Euronen berappen darfst.


----------



## xActionx (10. Juni 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Achtung ironie. Mit der Beta ist das "fertige" Spiel gemeint für das du dann 60 Euronen berappen darfst.


 
Oh ja mit Ironie und Sarkasmus hab ich so meine Problemchen ^^. Aber was man bisher gesehen hat sieht eigentlich ganz solide aus, zumal ja die CTE Settings von BF4 größtenteils übernommen wurden (30hz tickrate usw.)

MFG


----------



## Gast1663405802 (10. Juni 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Scheint aber als wären die Plätze schon heute morgen gegen 1:00 Uhr weg gewesen. Hab mich da ca. 30x angemeldet aber keine Mail bekommen.


 
Habe mich, sobald die technischen Probleme behoben waren, angemeldet (ca. 23:00 Uhr) und habe immernoch keine E-Mail bekommen.


----------



## 3li9 (10. Juni 2014)

ich hab mich sofort registriert ging auch sofort durch aber von ner meil keine spur;(


----------



## crae (10. Juni 2014)

Jo heute früh registriert, auch noch nichts bekommen. Hab gelesen, dass die ersten Plätze schon voll sind und mehr erst im Verlauf der Woche kommen. Denke bald wirds auch offen sein, war ja bei bf4 genau so, ein paar Tage closed beta, dann open und kurz darauf das Spiel.

mfg, crae


----------



## oldsql.Triso (11. Juni 2014)

Nach BF4 warte ich bis es das umsonst gibt wie jüngst BF3... Wobei dieser Teil noch der beste ist und sogar der Key 30€ wert war!


----------



## crae (11. Juni 2014)

Ja BF3 war das letzte Spiel, welches sein Geld wirklich wert war, eigentlich wollte ich mir Hardline nicht kaufen, jetzt das Szenario mein Interesse geweckt, da ich von CS komme. Aber vorbestellt oder so wird nix, sonst kommt wieder sowas unfertiges raus, erstmal Beta zocken, dann weitersehen und abwarten was andere auch sagen bis dahin, aber bisher hätten sie es einfach als DLC oder Add-On bringen können.

mfg, crae


----------



## Khazar (11. Juni 2014)

So habe heute morgen den Beta Zugang bekommen und erstmal eine kleine Runde vor der Arbeit gedreht.

Also das Waffenfeeling ist irgwie seltsam.  Ich glaube eher mehr Richtung BF3 oder?


----------



## Uziflator (11. Juni 2014)

Ich hab 3 Runden gespielt, hat mir nich gefallen, ich bleib bei BF4!


----------



## Stockmann (11. Juni 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Ja BF3 war das letzte Spiel, welches sein Geld wirklich wert war, eigentlich wollte ich mir Hardline nicht kaufen, jetzt das Szenario mein Interesse geweckt, da ich von CS komme. Aber vorbestellt oder so wird nix, sonst kommt wieder sowas unfertiges raus, erstmal Beta zocken, dann weitersehen und abwarten was andere auch sagen bis dahin, aber bisher hätten sie es einfach als DLC oder Add-On bringen können.
> 
> mfg, crae


 
Also ich finde nicht das Battlefield 3 sein Geld wert war.
Es gibt Bugs die immer noch seit 1 1/2 Jahren vorhanden sind und nicht gefixt wurden.
Über die ganzen Probleme die es hatte mal ganz zu schweigen....


----------



## nulchking (11. Juni 2014)

Hab gestern nen Codew für die PS4 bekommen kann den im PS Store aber nicht einlösen. Fühl mich ein wenig verarscht


----------



## debalz (11. Juni 2014)

angemeldet - bin sehr gespannt!!


----------



## o2r_raptor (12. Juni 2014)

hat jem in den lezten oder gestern einen key bekommen?


----------



## debalz (12. Juni 2014)

Nein, gestern angemeldet und noch nichts bekommen...


----------



## Gary94 (12. Juni 2014)

Hab mich direkt nach der PK angemeldet, hab's aber jetzt nur in meiner Bibliothek liegen


----------



## o2r_raptor (12. Juni 2014)

hmm hab mich am dienstag angemeldet aber auch noch nichts bekommen...


----------



## Maqama (12. Juni 2014)

Es handelt sich nunmal im eine Closed beta, wenn jeder der sich anmeldet auch einen Key bekommt können sie es gleich öffentlich machen.
Ich hatte mich am Dienstag gegen 10 Uhr angemeldet und habe gestern Abend dann die Mail bekommen.

Das Spiel hat irgendwie so ein bisschen Counterstrike Feeling auf größeren Maps.
Von der Grafik errinert es einen schon stark an Batlefield 4, vor allem da viele Icons (z.B. die der Minimap) einfach übernommen wurden.
Die beiden Spielmodi sind ja ganz nett, wenn aber nicht noch viel mehr neues kommt, lohnt sich der kauf kaum, wenn man eh schon BF4 hat.

Die Performance finde ich aber ganut ordentlich.
Mit dem Setup in meiner Signatur komme ich bei Ultra auf ~60FPS ohne Kantenglättung, was ohne Treiberoptimierung in Ordnung geht.


----------



## Khazar (12. Juni 2014)

Also ich werde mir das Spiel wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen. Das Waffenhandling/-feeling ist sowas von unangenehm. *schüttel* CoD,Titanfall,CS,BF haben das alle wesentlich besser integriert. Es fühlt sich so an, als wollte man CS(starr) auf ein BF(dynamisch) stülpen. Battlefield-Awareness ist so gut wie null vorhanden.  Ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr so unwohl in einem Spiel gefühlt. Sofern sich nicht noch eine Menge ändert bis Release oder meinetwegen nach Release, werde ich mir dieses Spiel wohl niemals antun.

Zum Glück gefällt mir BF4 so gut. ^^


----------



## crae (12. Juni 2014)

Was meinst du mit starr? Vom Gameplay her sieht es nahezu unverändert aus in den Videos. Bin sowohl CS- als auch BF-Zocker, vllt kommt ja doch was dabei rum...wenns auch taktisch was wird.

mfg, crae


----------



## Khazar (12. Juni 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit starr? Vom Gameplay her sieht es nahezu unverändert aus in den Videos.


 
Spiels und dann weisst du was ich meine. ^^

Ich habe auch schon alle MP-Shooter hinter mir und selten hat mich ein Gunplay so angepisst...


----------



## xNeo92x (13. Juni 2014)

Hab mich am selben Tag registriert an dem die Beta herauskam und erst gestern Abend den Zugriff erhalten. Allerdings ohne Mail oder sonst was. Ist bei mir einfach im Battlelog und Origin erschienen.

Finde die Mapgestaltung eigentlich ganz gut und würde mich auch über so eine Map in BF4 freuen, aber der ganze Rest ist einfach nur


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Juni 2014)

Mail kam heute.Bin gerade am downloaden.Da bin Ich ja mal gespannt. 
Hoffentlich ist es nicht so wie BF4.


----------



## crae (13. Juni 2014)

Alle können schon zocken außer mir^^ ....Würde wirklich gerne wissen, wie ein CS-BF sich spiel^^ ...mal abwarten.

mfg, crae


----------



## Khazar (13. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Finde die Mapgestaltung eigentlich ganz gut und würde mich auch über so eine Map in BF4 freuen, aber der ganze Rest ist einfach nur


 
Kann ich nur zu 100% bestätigen.

Naja nicht alles, aber das Gesamtkonzept und das Gameplayfeeling ist total im *rsch


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Juni 2014)

So hab ein paar Runden gespielt und muss sagen, werde es mir nicht kaufen.
Man sollte meinen Dice hat mit BF4 denn Tiefpunkt erreicht.
So kann man sich irren.(Und ich weiß das Battlefield Hardline von Visceral Games gemacht wird )

R.I.P  Battlefield


----------



## MrizP (13. Juni 2014)

Also ich muss ebenfalls sagen, dass ich dem Spiel nicht sonderlich viel abgewinnen kann. Gut, das Spielprinzip ist mal ein anderes und die Map ist auch ganz nett, aber das reicht für mich nicht für einen neuen Battlefield Teil, den ich auch kaufen würde. Vielleicht schlage ich irgendwann mal zu, wenn BF Hardline irgendwo für weniger als 10€ zu haben ist, aber vorher definitiv nicht.


----------



## Rurdo (13. Juni 2014)

Gerade eben die Email bekommen. Gleich mal laden. 
So wie es sich hier aber liest freu ich mich nicht wirklich drauf.. Bis es runtergeladen ist wird mal ne runde BF:BC2 gezockt^^ Wer hat bock?


----------



## njv (14. Juni 2014)

Nochmal zum Thema Zeug aus Bf4 übernommen: In der Beta von Bf3 war auch das ein oder andere aus BC2. Die Peformance lässt auch noch zu wünschen übrig aber das war in der bf4 beta schlimmer.
Ich muss sagen das Spiel macht mir zur Zeit mehr Spaß als bf4 selbst. Im Moment ist es halt noch sehr mager und wird nach ner Zeit langweilig.
Zur warte Zeit: Registriert am 12.06 und heute morgen den Key bekommen (genauso wie 2 Kameraden).

Werde es mir trotzdem nicht vorbestellen.


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Juni 2014)

Hab es mir auch geladen 
Kann man sich dann später mal um 20€ holen, mehr wäre es mir nicht wert


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (14. Juni 2014)

Lade es auch grade bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Ritz186 (15. Juni 2014)

ich finde das spiel definitiv besser als bf4...

das spiel hätte das bessere bf4 werden können...


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (15. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe es Gestern noch eine gute Std angetestet ,aber wirklich überzeugt hat es mich nicht.
Ist meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes als Bf3/4 welches halt nicht mit Soldaten sondern Cops/Bösewichten spielt ,aber beschweren kann ich mich nicht immerhin kann ich die Beta kostenlos spielen und das Game läuft auch schon relativ gut für eine Beta .
Einen Kauf ist es mir dennoch nicht wert (auch nicht für nen 10er) .
Wer Bf3 kennt wird hieran nichts wirklich innovatives finden können .


----------



## crae (15. Juni 2014)

Oh man nach Äonen der Zeit hab ich auch ne Einladung bekommen....mal sehen, wie es wird, aber alle sagen, man kann es sich sparen und jetzt soll es auf den konsolen auch noch auf FHD@60FPS laufen....irgendwas läuft seit einiger Zeit bei EA schief.

mfg, crae


----------



## iKimi22 (15. Juni 2014)

Einladung heute auch bekommen, 1h getested und wieder deinstalliert.
BF3 macht immer noch viel mehr Spass nach den Jahren


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juni 2014)

Die Betatester könnten mal ein paar Benchies hier posten, DX vs Mantle und so.


----------



## crae (15. Juni 2014)

Hab jetzt keine Benchmarks, hab aber gehört auf einer 7970 solls auf Ultra laufen.

mfg, crae


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Betatester könnten mal ein paar Benchies hier posten, DX vs Mantle und so.


 
Gibt's am Dienstagmorgen bei uns. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Juni 2014)

Richtig beschissen  jeder kollege hat einen Key bekommen die waren alle so Inaktiv und haben laaaaange kein Battlefield gespielt. Und was ist mit mir? Ich bin so der Aktive Spieler und gehe leer aus. Danke EA saubere arbeit mal wieder


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juni 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Gibt's am Dienstagmorgen bei uns.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Juni 2014)

Kann mal jemand den Sinn erklären vom Spiel? Ich spawne und soll irgendwo Geld klauen? Egal ob Gut oder Böse?  und davon kann ich mir Waffen kaufen, mehr ist da nicht im Spiel? Ich erkenne kein stück PayDay2 in diesem Spiel sondern eher nur ein BF4 DLC mit normalen Fahrzeugen. Die HUD ist zwar minimal anders aber, die Symbole die Sounds ALLES DAS GLEICHE! würde man Screenshots ohne HUD machen könnte man kaum unterscheiden ob BF4 oder Hardline


----------



## Benie (15. Juni 2014)

Das ist die schlechteste Beta die ich seit langem gespielt habe 
 Da macht sogar BF3 vieles besser, egal ob Spielspaß, Physik oder die gebotene Grafik. 
 Das hier gebotene dürfte den Namen "Battlefield" nicht tragen und zieht die Serie für mich leider ganz schön nach unten


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab 1mal mich angemeldet zur "Beta Key Verlosung", wusst garnich das öfter geht, und hab die Beta bekomm.
Hab zwar keine Email gefubden, dafür aber das Spiel in meiner Origion Spieleliste^^
Somit musst du ev garkeine Email bekomm
Oder sie hat sich verzögert, das weis ich nicht^^


----------



## Suebafux (17. Juni 2014)

Früher war so etwas ein Com-Mod, heute ist es ein Vollpreistitel...


----------



## Shona (20. Juni 2014)

Fazit nach 2 Runden Battlefield Hardline Beta:

 Zuviel Battlefield, zuwenig SWAT 4 wenn das so auf den Markt kommt wird  das nichts. Es müsste viel viel mehr SWAT-Elemente haben!

 Was  zur Hölle soll aber das Rocketlauncher-Männchen darin? Wenn man Rocket  against Infantry haben will kann man auch jedes andere Battlefield  spielen...

 Vor allem aber gibt es nur einen verdammten Hubschrauben gegen den es  Sinn machen würde den zu nutzen. Ansonsten hat man auf der Polizei  Seite nur noch Sedan's, Motorräder und einen gepanzertes Fahrzeug das  als Transportfahrzeug dient. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es nichtmal ein  gepanzertes Fahrzeug geschweige den das sie Standartmässig nen Helli  hätten sondern es gibt nur einen der auf nem Hausdach steht und der  gehört nichtmal denen sondern ist ein Special-Vehicle für alle....Naja  und ansonsten ein MG und die Fahrzeuge sind platt, vor allem der Sedan  und das Motorrad

 Sorry aber so wird das nichts EA/DICE...


----------



## ryzen1 (21. Juni 2014)

Du hast zwar Recht, aber irgendwie macht es echt Spaß.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich ein wenig anders bin, als der Rest, da mir Battlefield 4 immer noch Spaß macht. 
Aber Battlefield Hardline, macht einfach Spaß. Ich hab es mir zwar noch nicht gekauft, aber warte noch auf erste Erfahrungen/Meinungen von Usern aus dem Forum.


----------

